
Forget about Alexa/Siri – NSA Speaker Recognition Reigns Supreme - sandGorgon
https://theintercept.com/2018/01/19/voice-recognition-technology-nsa/
======
melling
This is about voice identification. Picking a voice out of millions of people.
It’s not a problem Alexa or Siri need to solve.

Btw, the Echo is now available in 80 countries. I expect Alexa to improve
rapidly over the next few years.

[http://www.zdnet.com/article/amazon-expands-echo-to-more-
cou...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/amazon-expands-echo-to-more-countries/)

